# Kavallerie Shepherds



## Dixie'NMoon (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with Kavallerie Shepherds or dogs from there? I've been talking to Jillian and she seems nice and legit but I'm new to Shepherds and would like an opinion from some experienced people.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been waiting for someone else to respond to your thread since I have never seen Kavalerrie Shepherds in person. However, since no one else has posted yet, I'll try to help. 

When I was looking for breeders a couple of years ago, Kavallerrie was one of my top choices and I spoke to Jillian at some length. Ultimately got a puppy from another breeder, but I was very impressed with her knowledge and approach to breeding. 

Over the years I have also seen a number of threads asking about WGWL breeders in NE, and Kavallerie is frequently mentioned as a breeder with a good reputation. They do seem to place a lot of emphasis on the temperament and health of their dogs.

BTW - you don't mention what kind of a GSD you are looking for or what you want to do with him, which may have an impact on what breeders get recommended to you. I think if you're just looking for an all around good dog/companion with a nice temperament and are leaning towards WGWL, Kavallerie might be a good fit. Not sure I would recommend if you are looking for a hard core sports dog, since I don't think this kennel does a ton of IPO with their dogs.

If you are interested in Kavallerie, you might also take a look at Von Hena C. Very similar breeders and in fact I think they frequently do breedings together. I think Von Hena actually is expecting a couple of litters this spring.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a male from them. He just turned 2 yrs old. I have nothing but good things to say about Jillian and her program! I do IPO with him. Both on and off the field he is confident, willing, and has a stable temperament. Currently he has his BH and planning on trialing late spring/early summer. Please feel free to PM if you have any questions!


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice dogs, and the black one is your two year old GSD doing IPO? Sure glad I don't have to earn my money on the business end of those teeth!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixie'NMoon (Feb 19, 2016)

@John C. I'm looking for a lower drive dog as a Service Dog prospect so I am thinking they're a breeder I'm interested in.

@d4lilbitz I'll keep that in mind, thank you!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

bbourdon said:


> Nice dogs, and the black one is your two year old GSD doing IPO? Sure glad I don't have to earn my money on the business end of those teeth!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Yes that is him, although he's not black...just really dark : ) Here's a picture in the light so he's a bit easier to see. 

The other shepherd is our rescue male


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^

Good looking Shepherd!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

RZZNSTR said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Good looking Shepherd!


 Thank you : ) He's my buddy!


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Handsome GSD!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

bbourdon said:


> Handsome GSD!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Thank you


----------

